# 2012 chevy cruze eco 1.4t probably dead



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you like to work on engines and have the time, an overhaul may not be too bad. But normally, a used engine is the way to go.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Take a closer look to the engine first, it may be the oil pump that failed only..
However, engine swap is not that complicated if you already have some skills, take a look what I've done this summer for one of my Cruze MT:








How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT


STEP 1/2 Donor: 2011 Cruze ECO MT 85K miles Receiver: 2014 Cruze ECO MT 135K miles Short intro: I had the 2011 Eco MT since new and I kept it in very good conditions until a stupid teenager was texting and driving and rear-ended me badly at a stop light. Airbags deployed, car was rear damaged...




www.cruzetalk.com





P.S. When is that cold, don't drive the car right away, let it idling 5-10 min so the oil starts to warm up and all components get properly lubricated!


----------

